

Is an event discovery app in India a good idea? - sorathiya
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.townista&hl=en&referrer=hackernews

======
sorathiya
I would love to know the views from around the world on event discovery apps.
What is their future? Would you like to keep one in your phone?

